# Am I over-reacting? Another man in the house



## devotion (Oct 8, 2012)

Just polling to see if I'm overreacting.. my story, wife filed for divorce after a lot of complaining about how she was treated (bullsh!t for the most part) and me catching her several times in EA (and stopping short of verifying a PA because there was no point). 

We're moving out of our house so we're both consolidating etc, I had some of my (male) friends come over and help me move some big items around -- since basically I'm the only one staging and moving furniture. 

But she does have a lot of crap of her own that she hinted at asking for my help to move (screw her) so she brought in a friend to help.. a MALE friend. I know how many time's she lied before, and even if she's telling the truth isn't it terribly bad form and hurtful to bring another MAN that's not a formal mover into the house? 

I'm steaming and trying to stay calm in my corner of the house, and not do anything stupid...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If she is having an affair with him it's bad form.

If he's just some guy to move things then it's not bad form. 

But you probably don't know what he is to her.

You did refuse to help her so this might be a way to get back at you.

Just ignore her. Find a way to work off your anger. Life is way too short.


----------



## devotion (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks. I guess i will add that I will be out of the house all next weekend, and neither of us are moving out for another month. So in my opinion she could have brought this guy in next weekend and there would be no question of impropriety. 

I imagine the truth lies in a little bit about 'punishing me' since the divorce overall is her about punishing me, and then there's a second level of punishing since I refuse to be friends when this is all done. Thank god there are no kids so once this is all done I never have to see her again.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Just hang in there, you will have your freedom soon enough.


----------

